# Fall Bass Tournaments



## alphadoe (Sep 23, 2010)

I am looking for any up coming largemouth bass tournaments coming up. I know it is late in the season and tournaments seem to be few and far between so anyone that knows of any bass tournaments any day of the week at any time please let me know!!!


----------



## paxpax2008 (Oct 26, 2010)

I just got an email from Gone Fishin in Cuyahoga Falls that they are having a "shore only" Bass Tourny on 11-06-10


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

did the email say where the shore tourny is goin to be?


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Salt Fork every Sunday. Morning Glory ramp 8AM to 2PM


----------



## bass_cat_j (Nov 1, 2010)

bump.......


----------

